

Show HN: Comparea, a tool to compare the area of two geographic features - danvk
http://www.comparea.org

======
danvk
You can read more about this project on its about page or here:
[http://www.danvk.org/wp/2014-08-13/introducing-
comparea/](http://www.danvk.org/wp/2014-08-13/introducing-comparea/)

